# Star of Bethlehem control



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have one field that has about 2 acres that is covered in this strange weed that I identified as star of Bethlehem. This field is a new seeding of orchard grass....what can I use to kill the star of Bethlehem without killing the orchard grass? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like if it is covered you need to burn it all down and get rid of the bulbs? We don't have it here luckily.


----------

